
Netflix: The Force Awakens - romarv
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/27/netflix-the-force-awakens
======
tristanj
Meta-comment: Really wish the author picked a more descriptive title. It's a
good article, but with a vague title like that few people will read past it.
Someone submitted it yesterday and it only got 5 votes, which is a shame. It's
situations like this where I think HN should relax the rule on using the
original title.

